# Making iced coffee with French press?



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys is there any way to do this? I was thinking of making a strong French press using half the water I usually would. Then cool and pop in the fridge.

Afterwards when ready to serve put ice in a glass (the other half I would normally use in the press which I left out) and pop in the chilled coffee.

Would this his work or are there 'proper' ways of doing it not just me winging it?

James


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

I would make it to your preferred strength, chill well and then add lots of ice. Like cocktails, and counter intuitively, the more ice the less dilution in the short term as the ice is slower to melt.

An interesting article explains better than I can. http://www.ginjourney.co.uk/oddments/in-search-of-the-perfect-ice-cube/


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

I was just googling this, there seems to be quite a few ways to do it: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Iced-Coffee this article seems like a good start.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd brew at ~100g/l


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Remember when you cold brew you are in fact making a coffee concentration, which is then used like any fruit juice concentration ie robinson, mywadi etc that you dilute to taste, so if you use your normal amount of coffee but half the water that's going to be strong stuff .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Remember when you cold brew you are in fact making a coffee concentration, which is then used like any fruit juice concentration ie robinson, mywadi etc that you dilute to taste, so if you use your normal amount of coffee but half the water that's going to be strong stuff .


I just been drinking it straight. Didn't think it was very economical.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Maybe I picked it up wrong, if he was just making coffee in a french press the usual way ie plunging after a few mins then cooling that, then ignore my last post


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Steeping grounds in cold water will result in a smoother brew with more rounded natural flavours. Making a hot brew and cooling it down tends to give the drink a bit of a twang.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You could do it like James811 initially suggested, hot brew in a FP then let it cool...I wouldn't plunge until it was cooled & ready to decant or filter. But I have only done this at regular brew ratios, no dilution, or ice.


----------

